# deutsches tastaturlayout unter KDE

## ceejay82

Moin,

leider haben meine Suchen bis jetzt keine Loesung ergeben, so das ich mich an euch wende.

Ich wuerde gerne meine Eingabegeraete auf meinem convertible unter kde konfigurieren.

Aber die in vielen Handbuechern beschriebene xorg.conf oder auch der xorg.conf.d Ordner sind bei mit nicht vorhanden. Dies scheint noch ein Relikt auf Zeiten von hal zu sein.

Somit meine Frage wo finde ich ein File in das ich zum einen das deutsche Tastuturlayout eintragen kann, das ich schon in der console nutze.

In das ich auch meine touchpad empfindlichkeit reduziere und zu guter letzt in das ich mein wacom touch und stylus eingabe aktiviere.

Besten Dank im Voraus

----------

## Kuhrscher

Systemeinstellungen -> Eingabegeräte -> Tastatur -> Belegung

Dort kannst Du die Tastaturbelegung unten einrichten, in dem Du die deutsche hinzufügst und an die erste Stelle rückst bzw. andere entfernst.

----------

## ceejay82

danke für den Tipp, das Tastaturlayout lüppt nun, aber da ich weiterhin kein Xorg,conf file habe kann ich leider die Empfindlichkeit des Touchpads nicht regulieren und auch noch die Finger und Stylus Eingabe als Eingabegeräte hinzufügen.

----------

## mv

 *ceejay82 wrote:*   

> Aber die in vielen Handbuechern beschriebene xorg.conf oder auch der xorg.conf.d Ordner sind bei mit nicht vorhanden. Dies scheint noch ein Relikt auf Zeiten von hal zu sein.

 

Ganz im Gegenteil: Mit hal mussten ja die Eingabegeräte in dem unangemessenen xml konfiguriert werden.

Erstelle Dir einfach xorg.conf oder xorg.conf.d selbst. Ich persönlich habe für jedes meiner Ein/Ausgabegeräte auf verschiedenen Rechnern (inkl. verschiedener Tastatur-Layouts, die ich mir nicht durch KDE versauen lassen will) ein eigenes File mit entsprechenden Sections erstellt und benutze dann in der xorg.conf.d symbolische Links auf die Files mit den jeweils benötigten Geräten.

----------

## ceejay82

klasse danke, denn ohne das file habe ich aktuell zwar ein deutsches Tastaturlayout nach der Anmeldung und in der Konsole. Bei der Eingabe des Passworts ist allerdings momentan ohne xorg.conf immer noch das englische Tastaturlayout aktiv

----------

